# Rainy Days and a Pentax K1000



## shinellie (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everybody! New kid here!
I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the Pentax section&#8230; so I did both! I'm sorry!

Anyway, it's raining today but I need to shoot photo's! I was wondering how waterproof a Pentax K1000 is? 
I've only started film photography in the last 3 months, so I'm not sure if water damages an analogue camera? 
If water is damaging, does anyone have any idea's on waterproofing (DIY please!)?

Thank you!


EDIT: Not sure if this is helpful (probably isn't) but I'm shooting black and white with ISO 400


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 23, 2013)

Water can damage any camera with the exception of a "waterproof" camera or one in a special enclosure.  Here's a trick I used to use.  Take a clear plastic bag and cut a hold in the bottom just big enough for the barrel of your lens to poke through.  The baggie should be sufficient size to cover the rest of your camera  and have room for your hands to fit insider for making adjustments and focusing. Think of this as a raincoat for your Pentax k1000. Keep the camera covered the whole time you are exposed to rain or even heavy mist.  This will keep it fairly well protected from the elements.  It's cumbersome but it's better than letting water seep into nooks and crannies of your camera.


----------



## shinellie (Feb 23, 2013)

Tuffythepug said:


> Water can damage any camera with the exception of a "waterproof" camera or one in a special enclosure.  Here's a trick I used to use.  Take a clear plastic bag and cut a hold in the bottom just big enough for the barrel of your lens to poke through.  The baggie should be sufficient size to cover the rest of your camera  and have room for your hands to fit insider for making adjustments and focusing. Think of this as a raincoat for your Pentax k1000. Keep the camera covered the whole time you are exposed to rain or even heavy mist.  This will keep it fairly well protected from the elements.  It's cumbersome but it's better than letting water seep into nooks and crannies of your camera.



Yeah, I figured water and any type of camera would be bad news. Just wanted to check!
Thank you very much!


----------



## bhop (Feb 25, 2013)

The k1000 can probably handle light rain easily enough.. sometimes i'll shoot in rain, but I try to keep my camera dry unless it's up at my eye, but once I take the shot, it's back under my jacket, or in my bag, whatever..


----------

